

Mac MySQL Madness - zechtor
http://boodlehacks.tumblr.com/

======
pashields
The answer you are looking for is homebrew: <http://mxcl.github.com/homebrew/>

That's not to say the process you are describing shouldn't be easier, but I've
switched to OS X for almost all desktop work since homebrew and can't imagine
using OS X for dev work without it.

